# for cycling tank?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon I want to stock with livebearers, shrimp and a pleco. I am about 9 days into cycling the tank and the goldfish I got for the purpose just died (he got stuck between the filter intake and the glass  ) I need to complete the cycling and I'm looking for advice on a particularly hardy livebearer that I would be able to keep in the tank when cycling is over...

I've heard danios are good for cycling but I wouldn't want to keep them, so I'd rather not go there.

Also, is there ANYONE out there that successfully keeps tetras with their livebearers?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used platys and swordtails for cycling. I do keep glowlight tetras in with swords, platys and guppies. I also have a couple of neons in the tank too.
I have black skirt tetras as well. they all are mixed together and seem to all be ok except for the male betta in one tank who is a source of amusement for the guppies.
They are the most curious fish and always looking to pick at something.
Mouse


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, I was thinking swords might be a good choice. The fish I would most like to keep in addition to livebearers are neons, but I don't think they would like my hard water...


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I have really hard water (pH above 7.6), and my Neons do fine. I think if you acclimate them more slowly than normal, with smaller amounts at a time (I do about 8 ounces every 10-15 minutes for at least an hour), then they get used to it better. The only times I've lost neons are from Ich and when my heater malfunctioned and got the water up to 90degrees.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Swordtails grow minimum to 4-5 inches without the sword, 10g is too small. And any kind of pleco won't fit into it either, I'm afraid. 10 male guppys and a bunch of amano shrimps would do fine.
Dawnh is not the same thing as hardness, it marks how acidid or alkaline the water is. Your ph can be 7.6 and still have soft water.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just keep in mind that any fish that are exposed to high levels of ammonia/ nitrate during the cycling process will likely suffer permanent physical damage.


----------

